# Z grills and 217 grills the same?!



## mpaisley88 (Jul 2, 2020)

Ok, I've been smoking meat for a few years now with a traditional offset. I'm looking at getting a pellet grill because I'm wanting to do pulled pork for my wedding rehearsal dinner but I know I wont have enough time to watch the offset all day. I e been looking a z grills and noticed something...this is their grill (yes I know its sold out): https://zgrills.com/collections/new-arrival/products/zpg-10002e-8-in-1-wood-pellet-grill-smoker . Then I get an add in my email from rural king offering this model: 








						217 Pellet Grill 1060 Sq In ZPG-10002E
					

Product Features: 7 Grills, 1 premium quality wood pellet grillsGrill/Bbq/Smoke/Roast/Sear/Braise/BakeTotal cooking area 1060 sq.in.Heavy duty S/S cover & hopper lidEnamel coated gratesAdvanced Auger systemDigital Control System




					www.ruralking.com
				




Am I crazy or is this not the same grill but way cheaper?! Thanks for any input!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 3, 2020)

Its hard to say unless you had both side by side, I looked at the ones RK had when they first came out and seen a lot of stainless in the burner area, been 2 years since I paid much attention to them, a lot of companys add another line with cheaper material in order to hit different price points


----------

